# General > Hobbies >  Charity Pub Quiz

## Misswiths

*Pub Quiz Night
*
*Tonight
Thursday 17th April 

Top Joes Bar Thurso

Start 7.30 pm

£10 a Team - max 5 people
Raffles and Snacks at half time 

Cash Prize for the winners! 

*Scotty Shearer & Darryn Mackay (Top Joes Best Bar Men) Will be reading the questions!*

Come along and support C.U.R.E

C.U.R.E in aid of Cancer Research Uk*

----------

